# Altering Little S Hackamore?



## gottatrot

I wouldn't hesitate to change out the noseband. I've seen those rope nosebands put serious rubs and damage to horses' noses. Changing it will make the hackamore less harsh, but I personally would rather find ways of making a horse respond that don't cause physical damage to a horse's body. The Reinsman hackamores come with leather nosebands also - it won't change the action of the hackamore but will make it less painful/harsh so if your horse does not respond well enough to the leverage of a little S, it may become less effective for you. Little S hackamores are considered low/medium leverage in comparison to other hackamores such as the German hackamore.








The wire that holds the bottom of the shanks together should not touch the horse or affect the horse at all. It's just there to keep the shanks from flipping up if you pull too hard on a rein, but little S hackamores also come without that attachment so you can even just take if off if you prefer.

You can also take the curb chain off and switch it for a flat link chain which is less harsh, or a leather curb strap which is very gentle.


----------



## Smilie

I agree on getting rid of that rope noseband, which makes that hackamore quite severe


----------



## Werecat

Someone suggested I try a Zilco flower hack, but I am not sure exactly how that would go? He runs through a snaffle and needs a curb chain/chin strap, however still was manageable when in a plain snaffle, but does better when a curb is involved. I like having the extra brakes but I don't think I really need anything severe, so I'll switch to a flat chain since I have one laying around and see how that goes. I prefer anything less severe.

As for cutting the wire, I'm not opposed to doing that, but was told i shouldn't since it prevents the hack from flipping up? If that's not the case I don't mind cutting it off, I prefer less stuff everywhere lol.


----------



## anndankev

I have more than one that I have altered. First let me say the new ones I've had the rope noseband was stiff and barely curved causing the whole thing to fit badly. A double sided snap hook can be used to train the noseband into a "U" shape that will fit much better. Just a regular large snap hook, about 4 - 5 inches long. Put the snap near the knot and in the same place on the other side and leave it like that between uses. 

Vetwrap works very good, take care not to have wrinkles, especially on the inside (touching the nose).

I've cut off the rope and replaced it with a curb strap I modified, then wrapped with leather lacing. And another with a bronc type noseband.











One older one with a nice shape still has the rope and I wrap a piece of the sleeve of an old flannel shirt around it.











Also have the kind pictured with the leather noseband. The rings where the noseband attaches are larger, and turned 90* from the rope style. I wonder if that makes the noseband sort of 'drop' a bit. So I don't know which style I prefer.


----------



## SorrelHorse

It will be fine if you wrap it in vet wrap. Everyone does it, I have never had an issue with it rubbing a horses nose unless there is some serious rider pulling going on.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have the leather nose Little S like gottatrot posted. I love that thing! My friend had the rope one and it constantly rubbed her gelding's face, even with slack in the reins. She wrapped it with vet wrap and then fleece, but it made it too bulky.


----------



## Werecat

Drafty, that's my problem, it's too bulky (though after I wrapped it in fleece he didn't have any rubbing or soreness, so that was good)! Also what's a little discouraging about mine, is where the curb chain goes, it can't be replaced with a curb strap because of the width of the attachment ring, so I'd be limited to only chains. I've been talking to some endurance riders and the majority also agree that the nose band is better, so I think ultimately I'll end up switching to a nose band. But then another yellow light goes off in my head; other than needing a curb chain/strap, I think my boy did okay in a regular snaffle minus running through the bit due to lack of a curb, but do I really need the extra leverage of a shanked hack? Someone mentioned the Zilco Flower hack being a little more gentle and less bulky but still has a chin strap for curb action. Has anyone had experience with those? I'm ordering Bear a new headstall and will get free shipping if I order something else to bump the price up, and thought about trying the Flower hack. It's Riding Warehouse, haven't ordered from them yet but they seem to have a decent return policy if that hack doesn't seem to work well for us... but would like to hear more personal experience with them.


----------



## Werecat

Just for the heck of it I ordered the Flower hack since they have free returns on items returned in new condition and I had a coupon, however I am still thinking of modifying my S hack in the event that he doesn't respond well to the flower hack.


----------



## egrogan

Hi @Werecat, I just ordered the flower hackamore too, should get it next week. We'll have to compare notes. I've heard such extreme reactions- seems like either people love it or hate it, so really eager to give it a try.


----------



## Werecat

@egrogan that would be great! Mine should be here next week as well 

I've not given up on my S Hack yet because I really don't want to return to a bit on trail and will wrap in vet wrap until the Flower hack gets here so I can truly compare.


----------



## egrogan

Werecat said:


> @*egrogan* that would be great! Mine should be here next week as well
> 
> I've not given up on my S Hack yet because I really don't want to return to a bit on trail and will wrap in vet wrap until the Flower hack gets here so I can truly compare.


Mine arrived today. I am really hopeful to get to the barn after work today and at least get it fitted. Will report back!


----------



## Eole

I've been using the Flower Hackamore for a month and very happy with it.
I find it mild, similar to the double-jointed eggbutt snaffle I used before.
If you need more leverage and brake, the little S should work. Most endurance tack shop have a padded noseband for the hack.
https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Padded_Hackamore_Nose_Band_p/bbt-phnb.htm


You can possibly use the Flower noseband on the S hack, if the size is the same.


----------



## Werecat

@egrogan How are you liking your flower hack? 

@Eole Thanks so much for the suggestions, I've been considering if the flower hack is too "gentle" to use its nose band on the S hack, but really hoping I can just continue to use the flower.  Haven't had a chance to ride him in it yet. I actually have a vet appointment tomorrow because of a swollen spot he has in his mouth where it's making it difficult to chew. Maybe once that's settled I'll be able to give it a real chance.


----------



## egrogan

Hi @*Werecat* !

It's going pretty well. It's been a bit of an adjustment learning how to communicate with it, but so far, so good. I was a little nervous with it at first, so I spent a couple of days sticking close to home, riding in the arena and just around the farm property. But she did well with it so we started venturing out on short trail rides. This past weekend, we did our regular trail loop a couple of times- it's about 4 miles, varied terrain, good opportunities for w/t/c. She did really well! I had a couple of "incidents" (where the trail splits, heading towards home via one path and away in another), where we got into an argument and I didn't like how hard I pulled on her face to keep her going away from home. When she wants to do that, she bulges her left shoulder out and tries to pivot hard on her right leg to drag me in that direction, and there's really no shoving her over with my leg, it's just not enough. So I had to really tug on her face, and I felt like she got a little "trapped" with all that pressure on her head and didn't really have anywhere to go. That was the only moment where things got a bit dicey, but we figured our way out of that situation (and proceeded away from home ) with no lasting ill effects. I'm still playing around with how to keep her straight when she wants to get crooked, but I'm experimenting...I've been writing about it a bit in our journal if you're interested! 

Here she is wearing it


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

I ride in a flower hackamore with a horse who had a very heavy head in an eggbutt snaffle. I love it and he seems to as well. I used to ride in a headcollar sometimes so there was no adjustment period for us. It's very mild but also has the option to use the shank. I use the shank simply because he likes to race horse boxes, cattle boxes and dogs.
I don't think that we will ever turn back. Unless we start jumping at shows (he rushes and bucks) but we use it to jump at home.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

Plus, the flower is really cute!


----------



## Werecat

@egrogan and @DannyBoysGrace I love the pictures!! I have yet to ride in mine and I'm so excited/nervous, I hope he's happy with it. I got the matching biothane Zilco hackamore halter that goes with it in Arab size, so I finally have a headstall that was cut for an arab so it has room for adjustment. Seeing your pictures help quite a bit since I was running into issues in finding the right place for it to fall on his face (most hackamore fitment videos I find are for english or german style hacks). My biggest concern was it being too low on his nose bone.

I also love the look of the flower  It isn't a huge downgrade from the cosmetics of a traditional bit like most hackamores are (to be honest most hackamores to me look like an eyesore).

You ladies and your horses are so pretty! I'll have to share pictures of mine once I have it back on him and had a real chance to ride in it. I got so many new things for this fall's riding season, I'm excited lol.

@egrogan, the fighting with my horse when certain drives kick in was my only real concern as well, but are you thinking with time, she'll eventually get the hang of it?


----------

